# Triggers for the BooBox FlexMax Controller?



## SleazyG (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello,

I have a BooBox FlexMax controller that I'm currently configuring for Halloween this year, but I'm a little confused about what triggers to use and how to use them.

I know the 120v wireless triggers readily available from home improvement stores cannot be hooked up directly to the BooBox, so I'm planning on using several relays in-between the inexpensive 120v wireless controller and the BooBox.

My question is, can the BooBox be damaged if the trigger signal is continuous? These inexpensive 120v wireless controllers all seem to be constant-ON when triggered, at least until they're manually turned off...like the light switches in our homes. If I forgot to turn off the trigger on the wireless controller and it kept triggering the relay for the scare scene, would this burn out the BooBox?

I don't need the scare scenes to be kept active and I'm really only looking to initiate the scare scene and then have the BooBox revert to the ambient scene after completion.

Am I going about the triggers the wrong way? I'm looking for a wireless means of initiating scare scenes, but was hoping to not spend more than $25.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm just getting started with prop controllers myself, but check out the Fright Ideas YouTube page as they have dozens of in depth videos on all of the products they provide.

Hope this helps! :jol:


----------

